# Rv Cover And Radio Antenna



## dilbertdonald

I'm a first year Outback owner and am preparing to put it away for the winter. This forum has been a wonderful resource and I've learned a lot about what to do, but more importantly how to avoid making stupid, costly mistakes.

I bought a universal fit ADCO cover for my 21RS to protect it for the winter (we get a lot of snow here in Vermont). I noticed that there is an 15 inch semi-regid metal radio antenna on the roof (the kind that flaps in the wind but doesn't fold down).

Am I suppose to cut a small hole in the RV cover to fit over this antenna? I hate to put a hole in the cover that will inevitably leak. If I simply place the cover over the antenna I'm concerned that the weight of snowfall will bend the antenna... permanently.

What have others done to cover their Outback without damaging their antenna?

Thanks


----------



## Colorado Outbacker

I take the antenna off each year before putting the cover on. Mine has a little screw at the base.

Take care!


----------



## willie226

Dilbertdonald

Should be a spring on the base of the antenna on the spring is a scew 
just take that scew out and put all it on the counter in yout tt. That is what I do Hope this helps

willie


----------



## California Jim

willie226 said:


> Dilbertdonald
> 
> Should be a spring on the base of the antenna on the spring is a scew
> just take that scew out and put all it on the counter in yout tt. That is what I do Hope this helps
> 
> willie


Yup. Just loosen and lay it flat.


----------



## dilbertdonald

I had looked at the base of the antenna last weekend and it looked like white putty was covering most of the base. I'll try a little "excavation" to find the screw at the base.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## H2oSprayer

Rather then just laying it flat, I would suggest taking out the screw and removing the antenna. If you leave it on, snow weight or just the flapping of the wind could allow the tip to puncture the rubber roof. Just my .02.

Chris


----------



## Moosegut

Dilbertdonald said:


> I had looked at the base of the antenna last weekend and it looked like white putty was covering most of the base. I'll try a little "excavation" to find the screw at the base.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Don't excavate!!! The screw is in the little round part at the base of the spring. It's probably on the opposite side of the "ball" so you didn't see it. The base stays attached to the TT. Just the spring and up comes off.

Scott


----------



## dilbertdonald

Moosegut said:


> I had looked at the base of the antenna last weekend and it looked like white putty was covering most of the base. I'll try a little "excavation" to find the screw at the base.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Don't excavate!!! The screw is in the little round part at the base of the spring. It's probably on the opposite side of the "ball" so you didn't see it. The base stays attached to the TT. Just the spring and up comes off.

Scott
[/quote]

Once again the great advice here has saved me from making a BIG mistake. When I looked at the antenna base, I stayed on the stepladder and didn't looked on the other side of the ball. Thank you


----------



## battalionchief3

I was wondering the same thing since i just got a cover and my wife asked me that question, now i can look real smart.........Thanks


----------



## volks1963

I built a cover for my new trailer with the fixed TV/Radio antenna. I used 1/2 inch re-bar 4' long with two cross pieces 16" long. Welded them into a rectangle and then used 1/2 in wide steel strap and made arches that I welded from one side to the other. Then covered the frame and arches with foam tubing. So when I put the cover on it will not touch the antenna.


----------



## thefulminator

volks1963 said:


> I built a cover for my new trailer with the fixed TV/Radio antenna. I used 1/2 inch re-bar 4' long with two cross pieces 16" long. Welded them into a rectangle and then used 1/2 in wide steel strap and made arches that I welded from one side to the other. Then covered the frame and arches with foam tubing. So when I put the cover on it will not touch the antenna.


Really need some pictures too get the idea of your crayon creation.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## volks1963

so this it what it look like covered in foam tubes


----------



## volks1963

So from this side picture you should be able to see the humps from the antenna cover. I included one from the front also. Next project will be to make a hitch holder that fits in the back of the truck that holds the hitch and bars. Will also be making a holder for the sway controller that uses camper shell clamps. Will submit pictures when I am finished.


----------

